# First post, seeking advice



## Phil705 (Oct 19, 2011)

The guy who has been plowing my road is moving on, so I need to plow my own road, and I need to decide on a plow. I have a Dodge 3500 diesel, auto, 4WD, and chains. The road is about .6 miles long, with three hairpins, gaining 500 feet in elevation. Since the road is mostly cut into the side of a hill, the snow can only go to one side. I would be plowing downhill on the first run. Near the house I have a flat area about 100 by 60' to plow out. As berms build up, I need to be able to push them without going over the cliff.

I've been thinking of a V plow, but there are only one or two short segments where the snow can go to both sides. We get up to 4 feet of snow accumulation. Mix of dry and wet snow, ice can be a real problem during melt/freeze cycles.

So my questions are:

Best plow for equipment and situation
V or straight?

All suggestions appreciated. I am new to large plows (have a UTV plow), but not new to snow.

Phil705


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would defiantly go with a V if I was you. I would get a 9.5' Fisher Xtreme V or a Western 9.5' V depending on wich dealer is better/closer. The Boss 9'2" V would also be a good plow for you but, I don't care for the trip blade design. But, allot of people love The Boss V plows.


----------



## Phil705 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I may have to go with Boss because that is what is available in our town. Could you give me the pros and cons on V plows vs fixed blades?

Phil705


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

A V plow is much more versatile than a straight plow.

With a V plow, you can keep it straight all of the time if you want. You can use it in the V position to break through deep heavy snow. You can use the scoop mode to put the snow exactly where you want it with much less trail off than with a straight plow. The scoop mode also lets you stack much higher, and also helps you break up hard banks that you are pushing into to let you push them back a bit more.

I used to run a straight full trip plow on an Expedition. It was ok, but not the best. The full trip plow was a pain with heavy wet snow if it was more than 5" or so, because the blade would constantly trip and lose the snow.

I changed to an F-350 in 2007 and put a Western 8.5' MVP with wings on it. It's been great.

It's got a trip edge (versus being a full trip blade), so I can go through pretty much anything without the plow tripping all over everything.

I've only used it in the V mode maybe once or twice, mainly because I try to push all of the snow to just one side of my driveway.

With the scoop mode, especially when I have the wings on, the snow piles end up exactly where I want them to be in just one or two shots. With a plain old straight plow, it would take many passes to get all of the snow, and I'd end up with probably only 50% where I wanted it.

I've never had any maintenance issues with the plow itself. I had to get a new controller after the first few months because evidently Western made the wires in the controller to short, so they would lose contact when they expanded and contracted. Got a new controller and never had a problem since.

So - go V - you'll be happy that you did.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Phil705;1326845 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I may have to go with Boss because that is what is available in our town. Could you give me the pros and cons on V plows vs fixed blades?
> 
> Phil705


With a V plow you can put it in V and cut right through the snow alot easier than you can with a strait blade. You can also put it in scoop for big areas like parking lots so you don't have spill off.


----------



## Phil705 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks all. Looks like a Boss V plow for me.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds like that'll be a great setup!! Can we see some pics of the truck and the route? When does your weather really start up?


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Phil705;1326845 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I may have to go with Boss because that is what is available in our town. Could you give me the pros and cons on V plows vs fixed blades?
> 
> Phil705


Con............. Its not going to take long for a lot of "friends" to suddenly be calling you to do their drives.


----------



## Phil705 (Oct 19, 2011)

Oops, spoke too soon. I went shopping for the Boss, and found very little flexibility on price here locally. The local Blizzard guy wanted my business, and he talked me into a Blizzard 86SW. I saved over $1000, and I think it will work well for my situation.


Snow often hits here hard around Thanksgiving, sometimes sooner.

I'll post a picture when it is installed.

Thanks again to all for the advice, and I'm sure I will be asking questions as I go along.


Phil 705
Winthop WA


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Me and my sub have Hinikers. So far so good.
Mine is used, his is new.


A friend of mine is on his second year with a used Fisher. He likes his OK so far.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Meyer?? 


lmao



Thats because Meyer is a home owner use plow. 

Hiniker, Fisher etc are commercial grade.



For what you are looking for probably a cheap plow is fine. 
Its only going to get used a few times per year.

Commerical plowers have to be on top of their game all year long.


----------



## plowmaster21 (Oct 25, 2011)

Got it. Thanks for the advice


----------

